# Custom Holster For Sig P938



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought you P938 lovers would like to see my custom P938 holster. It was made for me by American Holster Company in Sanford, MI. Their web site is americanholstercompany.com My P938 fits perfectly and the holster is very comfortable to wear. I had them tool the Sig Sauer logo into the leather and I think it looks great. I highly recommend this American made product. Check out the web site and see what I mean.


----------

